# Prozac/ Fluoxetine cure



## Drewjhb (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey folks, sufferer of DPDR for almost 2 years now, and ive found my route to recover, and thought id share. I started fluoxitine about 2 months ago to hopefully cure my dpdr. Im at a point now where the symptoms do not produce any anxiety whatsoever. I still feel the symptoms, they are not as vicious as before. I believe that from here on its just a matter of time before recovery. As i no longer fear my symptoms. They are just a part of my life. And no longer stop me from living. It would make sense as acceptance of your dpdr is they way out, and npt fearing it helps that much more with the process. Any questions please let me know


----------



## Chellybean26 (Sep 27, 2018)

Are you still feeling well on this medicine combo?


----------

